# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Бесплатный конструктор сайтов на хостинге REG.RU

## REG.RU

Регистратор доменных имен REG.RU включил в тарифные планы бесплатную дополнительную услугу: конструктор для создания сайтов Parallels Plesk SiteBuilder.

Это первое решение на российском рынке, которое одновременно является максимально простым и технически доступным для интернет-пользователей и сразу интегрировано в хостинг-платформу. Теперь вы можете воспользоваться полным комплексом решений и услуг для создания веб-сайтов от компании REG.RU -- начиная с регистрации доменного имени, хостинга и почты и заканчивая удобным конструктором сайтов.

Parallels Plesk SiteBuilder является одним из самых совершенных инструментов на российском рынке для создания типовых веб-страниц «под ключ» без привлечения дорогостоящих услуг веб-студий. Благодаря большому количеству шаблонов оформления, которые сгруппированы по отраслям, сконструировать и запустить полноценный сайт может любой пользователь, не обладающий познаниями в области дизайна и веб-программирования.

Конструктор будет полезен и профессионалам благодаря многофункциональности, простоте использования, открытой архитектуре и качеству создаваемых сайтов, а главное – быстроте всего процесса. Многие SEO-специалисты утверждают, что это прекрасный инструмент для быстрого создания сателлитов. Кстати, сайт, созданный с помощью SiteBuilder, можно оптимизировать для поисковых запросов с помощью инструментов от Google, управление которыми поддерживается хостинг-панелью Plesk от Parallels.

Для того, чтобы вы могли познакомиться с новой услугой и убедиться в преимуществах решения для создания сайтов, представляем полнофункциональную бесплатную демо-версию SiteBuilder 5.2: http://www.reg.ru/service/plesk_sitebuilder.

Чтобы подключить услугу, при выборе тарифа хостинга в качестве панели управления выберите Parallels Plesk Panel. Запустить предустановленный конструктор SiteBuilder Вы cможете в любой момент в Личном кабинете. 

Надеемся, вам понравится!

----------

